# Unbleached flour



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

OOOPPPS,Thought of something else. Why does flour need to be unbleached. I can't read the Japanese on my flour bag so do you think it is o.k.Sorry for another question, I forgot to mention it.Plus, if a person has IBS does it always have to be both D and C? How severe is the D? Do small amounts of liquid, air and tiny stools count?Sorry to combine a food question and a bowel question in the same e-mail.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Flour doesn't have to be unbleached, I just prefer that because the bleaching is a chemical process. If the only white flour you can find is bleached then go ahead and use it.IBS can be diarrhea or constipation predominant, or alternating. Some people never have diarrhea or constipation, just one or the other. You don't have to alternate.Best,Heather


----------

